# MUDDY horse babies



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

HAHA! Oh man that is CUTE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

They're so cute!! I love how they hold their tails aloft like they're the hottest stuff around hehe :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are wonderful babies! Their spirit is infectious.


----------



## feistynag (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you! I could watch them play for hours. Here is their sire playing with one of our buckskin Quarab geldings over the fence.






And just running and playing by himself last summer.


----------



## feistynag (Dec 11, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> They are wonderful babies! Their spirit is infectious.


Thank you tinyliny. It is going to be hard to separate them but the colt is for sale and he will not be gelded either, so separation is inevitable. They were foaled only a week apart.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So beautiful. I love your stallion. Great conformation. Wish you lived closer. If I ever got a mare I so would want to breed her to him for sure. Especially with how cute those little ones are.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Verrrry pretty!

I have a question...when they little out a great big breath like they did in the first picture what does that mean? My horse would do it..always thought it was kinda cute.


----------



## feistynag (Dec 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Verrrry pretty!
> 
> I have a question...when they little out a great big breath like they did in the first picture what does that mean? My horse would do it..always thought it was kinda cute.


They do that when they are excited. As far as I know, it is just a snort! My Arabians do it all the time. My Quarter Horses have to get a bit more fired up to do it.

Here's a photo of the QH stallion acting like my Arabians! :shock:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, I love his build! Great conformation, muscular, but not over-muscled and he doesn't have those awful halter QH legs!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

what a couple of cuties! I just love it when they run with their tails up like that-- my little colt does that when he really gets going and wants to play. It's just so cute!


----------



## feistynag (Dec 11, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Wow, I love his build! Great conformation, muscular, but not over-muscled and he doesn't have those awful halter QH legs!


I bought him as a weanling hoping that he would not be too big or bulky. I've been breeding Arabians for so long, I had to learn QH's almost from scratch. I wanted him to breed to Arabian mares but the QH folks seem to like him a lot (yay). I think that says a lot for him. He is a fun boy.

Who would not love a horse that can smile? (the young guy is my youngest son).










And here he is (my 6'5" son) on the stallions back for the first time. He was saddled and ridden later that day. I never knew I would get so attached to a QH stallion!


----------

